# All City Sheriff hubs, Anyone here used em?



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Like the title states, I'm wondering if anyone has any real world experience with the All City sheriff hubs? They look pretty nice and seem to be spec'd well but there seems to be little to no real reviews for them (don't say Google it, Believe me I've tried)

I asked once locally about having a set laced up and the store clerk, (who i've never quite liked) scoffed at me and dismissed them as trash. I asked him why he thought so and he just kept reiterating that they were no good. 

I can't see how they could be any worse than formulas unless the hub shell is just super soft or poorly finished. Otherwise I'd assume they would be comparable to any other sealed bearing hub. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

My co worker has some. They look good from what I have seen. I have never felt the bearings but the finish on the shell looks good


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

I've got a set of wheels built on AllCity high flange hubs, the rear is fixed/free. Don't know if they're the Sheriff hubs you're asking about, but I can say they're a perfectly nice, inexpensive, user friendly hubset. I've got two separate axles, for either 120 or 130 spacing, and it's no problem to switch them. I see no reason you couldn't replace the bearings if needed.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive heard of the Star shaped hubs breaking. Although, Im sure it was under crazy stress. If youre going to just be riding around, it should be fine.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

frankdatank1337 said:


> Ive heard of the Star shaped hubs breaking. Although, Im sure it was under crazy stress. If youre going to just be riding around, it should be fine.




are those all city or old campy? heard of old campy breaking when used off track... heard nothing on the all city


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Its old campy. Im assuming all city is stronger. Im just wondering if the hub design itself is whats weak, or the manufacturing process of the old campy hub.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone. After Going through the Prowheelbuilder site, I found them listed as All City/Dimension. I'm not too familiar with Dimension hubs. But they seem okay. The pic is the old Campy hubs. I've seen that pic before. According to all city they beefed up the hubs to address the cracking issue that the Campy hubs had. I guess I'll just have to try and see...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

frankdatank1337 said:


> Its old campy. Im assuming all city is stronger. Im just wondering if the hub design itself is whats weak, or the manufacturing process of the old campy hub.


As FatTireFred said, what broke these old Campy hubs was what Campy called improper use. Not sure if everyone would agree with that, but "improper use" in Campy's view was road use. Campy claimed that road use would subject these hubs to stresses they weren't designed for. For some years, these hubs came with warning that road use would void the warranty. But of course, this was back in the days when someone rding a track bike on the road would have been considered nuts.

Keep in mind that if you wanted to shave weight on a pure track hub, you could design it for riding on a glass-smooth surface only and experiencing no full-out braking stresses. So there was some truth to Campy's claims. I remember one detail on these hubs: the spoke holes were extremely close to the edge of the hub flange.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the standard dimension sealed-bearing hub is pretty, well, standard... there are tons of them out there. this is obviously a slightly different design tho


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

15mm axles?

Are these bmx hubs?

http://allcitycycles.com/products/hubs/new_sheriff


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

or not


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

If you read the full copy, you see that it's a 15mm internal axle, ostensibly used with larger I.D. bearings to decrease wear and increase strength, while hub fixing is handled by what I refer to as fun bolts (although they aren't) which in this case I believe are M6 male-threaded stainless steel fasteners. As for hub durability, I have used the standard All City hubs and the only issue I ran into was an axle locknut loosening on me after some overzealous tightening of the outer axle nut. I have no reason to believe the New Sheriff would perform badly. :thumbsup:


----------

